# A bit of history From ACP



## Ian H (17 Jul 2017)

On the 12th of June, 1897, a group of Italian cyclists travelled the route between Rome and Naples, a distance of 230 kilometers, in a single day. Given the difficult cycling conditions of that time, this effort was considered to be "audacious"... _[more - ACP website]_


----------



## Welsh wheels (17 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> On the 12th of June, 1897, a group of Italian cyclists travelled the route between Rome and Naples, a distance of 230 kilometers, in a single day. Given the difficult cycling conditions of that time, this effort was considered to be "audacious"... _[more - ACP website]_


I can't imagine riding that distance on the bikes that were around then. I imagine the road 'buzz' must have been awful.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I can't imagine riding that distance on the bikes that were around then. I imagine the road 'buzz' must have been awful.


What do you imagine would have caused the said road buzz?


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Jul 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> What do you imagine would have caused the said road buzz?


The general discomfort that bikes then exerted on the rider!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

Fixed gears, unsurfaced roads...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Interesting reading. And who crops up but Henri Desgrange. A finger in every pie. And stirring it all up with his political machinations. Seems we have him to thank for audaxes being "allure libre" where each rider goes at their own pace, rather than set pace group rides.


I thought that. Though a captained ride at a set pace would be an interesting experience I think.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jul 2017)

There are some initial discussions going on about the possibility of AUK running UAF events.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> The general discomfort that bikes then exerted on the rider!


What makes you think bikes of that era were generally uncomfortable and created a "buzz".

They use exactly the same saddles so highly prized by the leather brigade nowadays. They had tubular tyres, box section wheels and supposedly flexible frames. Where's the buzz? I think you'll find today's bikes are more uncomfortable, bar such discomforts as cloth bar tape, pedal clips and saggy knitted clothing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jul 2017)

@Dogtrousers, it happened in Italy!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Perhaps I've got the wrong end of the stick, but wouldn't it end up being just like a long club run?
> 
> I "co-captained" the slow group on a London to Brighton and back club ride a couple of years ago. I rode on the back on the way out (and not through choice when we went up the Beacon), and on the return leg I rode on the front at a relatively constant effort level, checking periodically that everyone was OK, with half an eye on the speed and the time. We got back at our allotted time.


Depends on the club. Second half of our club rides the pace always seems to go up and a shout of "make your own way home" goes up. Which is why I rarely ride with 'em.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jul 2017)

There is a UAF Paris-Brest-Paris, which runs every 5 years. So occasionally it is possible to ride two PBPs in one year.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jul 2017)

Yup. Dave and Judith are UAF enthusiasts. I think they've both ridden 1200s in every continent–Judith certainly has.


----------



## tatr (25 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can you do a AUK DIY Audax outside of the UK?



Yes. I've done it in France. Just send in gpx tracks as normal.


----------

